# March Madness - Raptors Board Scouting Report



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Sitting at home watching some ball yesterday on the TV I thought about something that may give some of our international and busier contributors some insight to the upcoming March Madness NCAA Tournament.

My thoughts go as follows: 

We compile a list of 5-10 players at each position and, provided that their game is televised in one of the many markets that those interested live in, we provide our own game by game scouting reports on players that we are interested in.

Just a thought.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If I had consistent TV access I'd be so down.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I'm in for whatever games I can.

How are we gonna organize this, a stickied thread with the players listed, and then any one can review any one they see. Shall we start making a list of players????


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I think Allen Ray will improve his draft status as Nova should do well, he could move from a early rnd 2 to a late rnd 1 like how Hodge did.

I woould love to snatch him with our rnd 2 pick.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The 2004 ACC player of the YEAR, came out of nowhere to raise his draft stock in the 2005 NCAA tournament. Sure....


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Isn't this the same as the draft prospects thread?

Good idea though.

I saw that Pitgsnoggie guy play yesterday, not bab, not bad.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The 2004 ACC player of the YEAR, came out of nowhere to raise his draft stock in the 2005 NCAA tournament. Sure....


How unexpected.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just watched a lil bit of conn vs vill and learned that Denham Brown is from Toronto.


Anybody know anything about him? He's a senior, so I'm guessin if he doesn't get drafted this summer his basketball career is over huh?


nevermind, I just a quick search, he's projected to be drafted 55th

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/denhambrown.asp

He's a SG from toronto, maybe we can pick him up with our mia pick?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

OK lets start a list of Point Guards.

*Mods can i please request a sticky*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

PG=

Gibson, Rondo and Diaz.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

shookem said:


> PG=
> 
> Gibson, Rondo and Diaz.


Can I add Marcus Williams (UConn) to that list of PGs? The guy is racking up crazy assist numbers lately and you know I've got a soft spot for pass-first PGs.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Marcus Williams is a great pass first point guard, but he's abit of a tweener.
Farmer from UCLA is another PG to be looked at.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Please provide first and last name as well as school.

OK - Thus far

*Point Guards*
Marcus Williams - UConn - 6-2, 200lbs
Daniel Gibson - Texas - 6-2, 190lbs
Guillermo Diaz - Miami - 6-2, 190lbs
Rajon Rondo - Kentucky - 6-2, 171lbs
Taquan Dean - Louisville


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> OK lets start a list of Point Guards.
> 
> *Mods can i please request a sticky*


 Request granted...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

SickGame said:


> Marcus Williams is a great pass first point guard, but he's abit of a tweener.
> Farmer from UCLA is another PG to be looked at.


How exactly can a pass first PG be a tweener?


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

I think because at the next level, he may not have the required quickness to be considered a real NBA pg. But others have managed, such as Andre Miller.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

add Taquan Dean to the list imo...

been a good contributor for Louisville for 4 years...i see a lot of Delonte West in him...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sorry this is not a point guard.....but Joakim Noha from Florida...6'11" big man, good shot blocker and scoring the ball very well right now...he and his family are tight with Patrick Ewing. 
He could be the center we are looking for.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Please provide first and last name as well as school.
> 
> OK - Thus far
> 
> ...


are we about done with PGs?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What about Justin Williams with our second?

Guy is a shotblocking menace. Maybe an upgrade over Sow.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

k lets start on SGs

JJ Reddick - Duke - 6-4, 190lbs
Ronnie Brewer - Arkansas - 6-7, 217lbs
Mardy Collins - Temple - 6-6, 205lbs
Maurice Ager - Michigan St. - 6-4, 180lbs
Rudy Fernandez - Spain - 6-6, 172lbs


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Would you guys consider Brandon Rush a SG or SF? Also Brandon Roy could go onto that list of SG's. Randy Foye as a combo as well


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> are we about done with PGs?


i have one more to sorta keep an eye out during the tournament and hes finally getting some love from some posters that ive seen here (esp. since his team upset Memphis in the C-USA tourney): UAB's Squeaky Johnson...

really great on the ball defender for that team, good playmaking point guard who gets his teammates involved and probably the most important player for that team, hes the heart and soul for the Blazers....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gerry Macnamara with our second rounder? The guy has become a much better playmaker averaging over 6 assists a game.

Can't shoot as well anymore.. but still clutch.

He's scrappy - fans would love him... if he has the talent to make the team.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Are the Raptors really going to consider drafting a PG this year? They already have James, Calderon, Ukic. 3 very good pgs


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I just watched a lil bit of conn vs vill and learned that Denham Brown is from Toronto.
> 
> 
> Anybody know anything about him? He's a senior, so I'm guessin if he doesn't get drafted this summer his basketball career is over huh?
> ...


yeh's he's probably dubbed the best highschool basketball player ever to come out of Canada. He's always been projected to be taken in the second round. I've been following his progress ever since he went to Uconn and he has definitely made some huge improvements to his game. Of course playing alonside the likes of Ben Gordon, Emeka Okafor, Charlie Villanueva, Josh Boone, Rudy Gay etc..
has really raised his profile. In his early days he used to mainly score by taking jumpshots much like Rashad Anderson, but he's really improved his handles and he is now a pretty explosive scorer. Not to mention he is pretty clutch, scored a last second layout earlier this year to beat Gonzaga I believe. Defensively he's not all there yet but he can still learn. In the last couple of games he's really been the main offensive weapon for Uconn since Gay has been like crap. I do expect him to make the NBA, right now second rounder but a "phenomenal" March Madness could take him to late first round.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Denham plays dumb - simple as that.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

If the Raptors are going to do the homer thing I would rather have Brown than Mendes.

I'm not high on picking him. But if he is available with our 2nd 2nd round pick I am down for giving him a shot.

*Raptor's 1st Round pick *

Option 1 - Center - Aldridge (Maybe Shelden Williams, maybe Splitter)

Option 2 - Swingman - Gay (Maybe Brandon Roy, Carney, Brewer or Rush)

*Raptor's Early 2nd Round pick *

Option 1 - Center - Paul Davis, Hilton Armstrong or Nick Fazekas 

Option 2 - Swingman - Marcus Vinicius, Mike Gansey, Thabo Sefolosha or Louis Amundson

Option 3 - Point Guard - Bobby Brown, Quincy Douby, Dee Brown

*Raptor's Late 2nd Round pick *

I don't give a what. BPA


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Are the Raptors really going to consider drafting a PG this year? They already have James, Calderon, Ukic. 3 very good pgs


James isn't a PG, Calderon is a really good backup, and Ukic (often described as a combo guard) is still in Europe for who knows how long. I think PG is a need that needs to be filled.



Benis007 said:


> Raptor's Early 2nd Round pick
> 
> Option 1 - Center - Paul Davis, Hilton Armstrong or Nick Fazekas


Davis and Armstrong will be long gone by the time 36 rolls around.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> Davis and Armstrong will be long gone by the time 36 rolls around.


As will Fazekas.

Armstrong will be a top 15 pick.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Gerry McNamara defeats a top-seeded UConn team. Didn't shoot well particularly from the floor but did post 17 points and 13 assists.

Interesting...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

as usual Big Men are at a premium.

Thats why I think its so important to get a Big with our 1st pick.


kinda makes me wish we could given our 2nd rounder to the Knicks instead of Denver's 1st.

I think that the best way to handle this thread going forward is to wait until we know who is in and out, and keep other draft related ish to the Propect Watch Thread.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

McNamara with another big 2nd half performance in a comeback. He's starting to look like a great guy to come off the bench for us. Maybe our 2nd round pick, 3rd string PG kind of guy.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

Joakim Noah, FLA, sophmore C

he's long and lean and has a hell of a motor. i've seen him a few times so far and he's impressed me every time. he's always been a key player and game winner. great runner, shotblocker, dunker. plays with a real passion. he gets so into the game its fantastic. he's about 225# now. maybe a bit bigger. looks about bosh's height. another ten pounds and he'll be effective. he plays a lot bigger than he is.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

spuriousjones said:


> Joakim Noah, FLA, sophmore C
> 
> he's long and lean and has a hell of a motor. i've seen him a few times so far and he's impressed me every time. he's always been a key player and game winner. great runner, shotblocker, dunker. plays with a real passion. he gets so into the game its fantastic. he's about 225# now. maybe a bit bigger. looks about bosh's height. another ten pounds and he'll be effective. he plays a lot bigger than he is.


He would be a serious reach with our lotto pick and not available with our second round picks. He'll be a solid player but it's unlikely that he'll end up with the Raptors. It's not even for sure that he comes out this year.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> He would be a serious reach with our lotto pick and not available with our second round picks. He'll be a solid player but it's unlikely that he'll end up with the Raptors. It's not even for sure that he comes out this year.


from what i've seen he's as legit of a prospect as splitter. noah's given me more to like than aldridge. guys that play with his fire--especially big guys--are hard to find.

he steps up and did so again in the finals, sunday. he played big at the end. bosh and charlie would really feed off his energy. he's made a huge leap from last year (although i'm judging his previous year from stats alone). the kid's a joy to watch. reach schmeach, noah would be a great pick for us.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, that Allen Ray injury was sickening.

While we're on the subject of Villanova, another PG just to look out for is Kyle Lowry. Just caught one of his games from awhile back, and he looks a player.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

> from what i've seen he's as legit of a prospect as splitter


So you're saying you haven't seen Splitter than?

Other than, what I've heard on this board over the last few days, everything else has been "this guy is waaay to over-hyped"

I can't really judge him though, so I appreciate the input. Better than Splitter though, nah,


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

shookem said:


> So you're saying you haven't seen Splitter than?
> 
> Other than, what I've heard on this board over the last few days, everything else has been "this guy is waaay to over-hyped"
> 
> I can't really judge him though, so I appreciate the input. Better than Splitter though, nah,


i've seen splitter play more times than noah. 6 to 3. not a great sample size, sure. but from what i've seen, i've liked noah more. they play the game differently-noah's game is more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Noah's very thin, but he seems to have the talent to become a very good power forward.

There's a kid on Bradley, 7-foot Patrick O'Bryant who is looking awesome right now against Pitt's 7-footer Aaron Gray. O'Bryant is only a sophomore, but his stock is going wayyyyyy up right now.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

85 lakers said:


> Noah's very thin, but he seems to have the talent to become a very good power forward.
> 
> There's a kid on Bradley, 7-foot Patrick O'Bryant who is looking awesome right now against Pitt's 7-footer Aaron Gray. O'Bryant is only a sophomore, but his stock is going wayyyyyy up right now.


yeah, but he won't come out this year.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

shookem said:


> yeah, but he won't come out this year.


Ya he will, his team is in the Sweet 16. It will be hard to get anymore hype/publicity than he is getting right now.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Supposedly, Noah and the other 3 sophomores are very tight, and he's leaning toward staying in school (so is Horford). However, if this team continues a run and reaches the Final 4 - definitely could happen, although I have G'Town winning in a small upset - you've got to figure he tests the market.

And Bradley fans are very worried O'Bryant will leave. I also like their wing Zach Andrews. Doesn't get the stats, but if you watch him, this guy will be the next big deal at Bradley (as funny as that sounds). I think this team has 3 NBA players, and could easily upset Memphis.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

o'bryant and hibbart have both looked intruiging thusfar in the bits i've seen of them. haven't seen enough to make a "we should take him" call. i wish i could have gotten the texas game yesterday--i want to see aldridge play games that count. i can see so much potential in the kid but if he can't realise it, how much is that potential worth? *cough*moiso* he's bigger, faster, stronger than all the competition i've seen him go up against, yet he just hasn't seemed to be able to use it. being that much taller than everyone else on the floor and playing the position he does, 10+ boards should fall into his hands be default. he does have that sweet jumper, but i want him to wow me. i get a read from aldridge similar to how i saw charlie last year--a better pro than collegian. but... 

of the bigs, noah and aldridge i've seen the most. noah's my guy but i'd be comfortable enough with either of them. i think/guess o'bryant and hibbart will both be successful pros (need to see more of them to throw a <10 their way). i like splitter's fundamentals. from watching him with tau, i'd call him a top-10 simply for his size and skills. excellent footwork, good defensive positioning, has an okafor-like offence (not fancy but it works)...this summer with brazil's nt, splitter was said to have played a different style of game: more flow, offensive oriented, faster paced. if anyone saw him this summer, a scouting report would be great. its REALLY hard to compare players playing against differing competition and playing differing games

my only longer-than-clips experience with barnangi was benneton's game against the raptors. he looked damn good there. but outplaying chris bosh in one preseason game isn't enough to pick a draft slot 2 years later.

mcroberts is a guy i would love a scouting report on. i just haven't been able to focus on him enough to get a feel. he has the size (was a top highschool centre) has skills, people say he has a high bball iq, etc.

thusfar i haven't seen a smallman that has impressed me enough to pass on a big.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^

you would take Noah over Aldridge??

thats crazy


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> ^^
> 
> you would take Noah over Aldridge??
> 
> thats crazy


i know


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> ^^
> 
> you would take Noah over Aldridge??
> 
> thats crazy


In a New York minute. The need for another jump shootign forward is beyond me? Noah fits extremely well into the raptors scheme. His defense(1 on 1 and help), attitude, rebounding, shotblocking and ability to create havac on the fast break are exactly what we need.


----------

